
Invention Awards: An Inexpensive, Portable Ventilator (2010) - typeconversion
https://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2010-05/invention-awards-breathing-easy/
======
riedel
They are aware of covid and seeking partners it seems:
[http://www.onebreathventilators.com/](http://www.onebreathventilators.com/)

